# 2002 Ford Economine



## mustang64 (Mar 6, 2013)

Sorry folks Ford Econoline.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Try this

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qjoi76cKur0


----------



## mustang64 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks, but not quite the same engine.
I have a 5.4l


----------



## Doc Sheldon (Nov 23, 2014)

Been a few years... as I recall, it's under the air cleaner, but I'm not sure which side... passenger, I think.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

mustang64 said:


> Thanks, but not quite the same engine.
> I have a 5.4l


Should be nearly the exact same. 

4.6 vs. 5.4 was just a stroke different.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Actually the 5.4 is a taller deck block, so the intake manifolds are different.


----------



## mustang64 (Mar 6, 2013)

Sorry,
Still can't seem to find where the EGR valve is.
Can anyone please help??

Silvester


----------



## Doc Sheldon (Nov 23, 2014)

Have you gotten unobstructed view of the throttle body, Silvester? Should be there.


----------



## Doc Sheldon (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm assuming (yeah, I know... ) this is what you'll find:


----------



## mustang64 (Mar 6, 2013)

No obstruction. Took all the air hoses off. Clear view of the throttle body.
Cleaned it while had everything apart.

Can not seem to find the valve. Looked at throttle body and no valve, looked for the main solid hose from the manifold leading to valve and could not see it on the manifold.

This is puzzling??


----------



## Doc Sheldon (Nov 23, 2014)

Yeah, it is! The EGR doesn't have to be mounted ON the throttle body... but I've never seen one that wasn't in close proximity to it. Any chance you could upload a few pics of the engine?


----------



## mustang64 (Mar 6, 2013)

Can't at the present moment, but will do tomorrow.

Thank you.

Could not find anything on youtube or the internet.


----------



## caveeagle (Jul 22, 2013)

The couple ford mod motors I have worked on, had the exhaust tube snake up between the firewall and the driver-side head, attaching to the intake manifold on the back. I know that access stinks on vans. I would try to get a look at the exhaust manifold from underneath and see where the small pipe connects.

Do you have a "dog house" access hatch under the console? I bet thats where you will find it.


----------



## mustang64 (Mar 6, 2013)

Took the dog house off..looked from inside the truck, outside the truck and from underneath the truck to see if I can either see the valve or the outlet tube from the manifold.
No dam luck!!!


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

This is where it's mounted.


----------



## mustang64 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks for the photo.
Is this from a 5.4l econoline??


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

No but should be similar


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Not all 5.4's have an egr are you sure yours does?


----------



## mustang64 (Mar 6, 2013)

Ohh are you serious??

Is it safe to assume that I should call the dealer and give them my vin. number to find out??


----------



## mustang64 (Mar 6, 2013)

How else would one know??


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

That would be the easiest way to find out


----------



## mustang64 (Mar 6, 2013)

Ok.
Thank you for that very helpful info.
Hopefully my truck doesn't have one or I'm back to needing a magnify glass.

Paolo


----------



## caveeagle (Jul 22, 2013)

Can you reach the exhaust manifolds to feel around them? (even if you can't see them)

If so, your trying to find that ~.75" - 1" metal pipe that comes off one of the manifolds.

Rockauto seems to have a very limited selection of parts for an '02 Econoline 5.4. They don't list an EGR valve, but they do list an EGR "pipe"

Sounds like you need to check with ford.


----------



## mustang64 (Mar 6, 2013)

I will check with Ford tomorrow.
Thank you for your help

I will post an answer.

Paolo


----------



## mustang64 (Mar 6, 2013)

Called the dealer.
Apparently my vin number states that my vehicle has a EGR valve.

I'll keep trying.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Yea I looked it up in the work shop manual at work today. Shows it mounted on drivers side just like the picture I posted.


----------



## mustang64 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks again.
I'll give it a go tomorrow in the daylight.

Paolo


----------



## mustang64 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey there Cj,

Can't for the life of me see either the valve or the tubing.
Stopped in at a dealership, was told that for this to be possible the engine will have to been swapped out or someone plugged the outlet in the exhaust manifold and the other hole where the valve is connected to the throttle body.
Unreal!!


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

That's very possible. Not sure how you do not have a check engine light for low egr flow. Having the egr deleted will not cause any drivability issues if it is sealed up good. Just used to lower combustion temperature for emissions.


----------



## mustang64 (Mar 6, 2013)

No check engine light.
Wanted to possibly clean it as part of a tune up.

Paolo


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Ok I wouldn't worry about it. They don't really clean well, they usually seal or don't. Any carbon is baked on so hard it doesn't all come off.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

If you are replacing spark plugs I would replace all the coil boots too. They dry out and arc through. I would guess 70% of coils replaced are only bad boots. And not the funnest job to do twice in a van.


----------



## mustang64 (Mar 6, 2013)

Ok I'll leave it alone.
Thanks for the helpful info.

Have a good evening.
Paolo


----------



## mustang64 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks for the additional info. as well.

Paolo


----------



## mustang64 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey Cjm,

Turned out that my vehicle doesn't have a EGR valve according to the emissions sticker under the hood that a mechanic told me to look for.

Still puzzle at the fact that when a parts guy at the dealership pulled up my vin# it stated that my vehicle did have a valve.

Would you happen to know where to look for the PVC valve??

Thank you.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Should be on top of the right valve cover. Should be a hose going to each valve cover one is a breather and one's the pcv valve.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes it's odd the Vin shows one but depending which parts catalog they use it could bring up a generic parts list. Ford uses three versions.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Ford books are not real accurate. My '85 Econoline has a 302 4 bbl. Ford says that they never made an '85 Econoline with a 302 4 bbl. My in-laws bought it new so I know it is original.


----------



## mustang64 (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks for the reassurance guys!!..thought I might be going a little crazy.

If anyone knows or can post the location of the PVC valve in a 5.4l that would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------

